# Hi, I am new here looking for aquarium information



## mariyasmth11 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi, I am new here and I just started up a gold fish aquarium...it's been 5 years since I had fish, so I kind forget. Not to mention the last time I had them I was living in the mountains in the Koreans so the water was always real fresh and I never had a problem with my water in the tank.

Anyways, now that I am back in the lower mainland, the water here sucks...but I just recently got a free works from Golden ears (all-out lake) and I am wondering if they are acceptable to the tank? If anyone knows anything that would be great! 

I am big on finding flat rocks anywhere and also drift wood...if anyone could tell me, what kind of rock I should look for to be safe and if I should boil these rocks or drift wood...or what to do to be safe so I don't kill my fish...

thanks in advance!!


----------

